# Các diễn đàn khác > Tán gẫu >  Ra mắt ‘Thành phố thông minh - công viên’ Vinhomes Grand Park

## phuong_hanh3112

*Công ty Cổ phần Vinhomes vừa ra mắt dự án Vinhomes Grand Park, kiến tạo trên ý tưởng độc đáo và đột phá “đại công viên giữa lòng thành phố”.*

 Vinhomes Grand Park sở hữu Đại công viên phức hợp quy mô hàng đầu Đông Nam Á cùng đầy đủ hạ tầng, cảnh quan tiện ích đẳng cấp quốc tế và lần đầu tiên ứng dụng nền tảng đô thị thông minh đồng bộ.

 “Thành phố Thông minh - Công viên” Vinhomes Grand Park có tổng diện tích 271ha, toạ lạc tại phường Long Bình và Long Thạnh Mỹ, quận 9 - cửa ngõ phía Đông của TP.HCM. Trong tương lai, Vinhomes Grand Park hưa hẹn trở thành trung tâm của mạng lưới Đô thị Sáng Tạo theo quy hoạch phát triển của Thành phố.

 Được phát triển theo mô hình đại đô thị đẳng cấp quốc tế, “Thành phố Thông minh - Công viên” Vinhomes Grand Park bao gồm đầy đủ cả 3 dòng sản phẩm: Sapphire, Ruby, Diamond - mang đến lựa chọn đa dạng cho khách hàng.

 Bên cạnh các khu căn hộ và biệt thự đẳng cấp, Vinhomes Grand Park duy trì mật độ xây dựng thấp, chỉ 22,53% và dành phần lớn diện tích cho không gian cây xanh, mặt nước và tiện ích công cộng.


 

 ]Vinhomes Grand Park - Thành phố Thông minh - Công viên - Nơi hội tụ công dân tinh hoa toàn cầu đầu tiên ở TP.HCM

 Hình ảnh mang tính minh họa) 


 Vị trí dự án có thể kết nối dễ dàng với tuyến metro số 1 Bến Thành - Suối Tiên & bến xe Miền Đông, cùng các tuyến đường huyết mạch giúp kết nối dễ dàng đến các quận lân cận, đồng thời di chuyển nhanh chóng đến sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất và sân bay Long Thành. Đặc biệt, trong tương lai tuyến đường vành đai 3 đi qua dự án, Vinhomes Grand Park sẽ trở thành một dấu ấn xanh độc đáo trên bản đồ TP.HCM.

 Mang tinh thần chủ đạo “Thành phố Thông minh - Công viên”, Vinhomes Grand Park sở hữu quần thể Đại công viên phức hợp công viên ven sông quy mô hàng đầu Đông Nam Á với diện tích lên tới 36ha. Quần thể này bao gồm 15 công viên chủ đề khác nhau đáp ứng trọn vẹn nhu cầu của mọi lứa tuổi và sở thích như: công viên ánh sáng lấy cảm hứng từ Garden By The Bay (Singapore); công viên Golf mini địa hình theo chủ đề lần đầu tiên có mặt tại Việt Nam, công viên gym ngoài trời với hơn 800 máy tập dành cho những người năng động, yêu thể thao; công viên BBQ với gần 100 điểm nướng - cho các hoạt động vui chơi, giải trí, gắn kết; công viên dưỡng sinh dành cho người lớn tuổi, đến công viên sân chơi nước dành cho trẻ nhỏ hay công viên văn hóa nghệ thuật, công viên hạnh phúc....

 Hệ thống công viên ngoài trời không chỉ điều hòa không khí, mang đến cuộc sống xanh thư thái giữa thiên nhiên mà còn giúp cư dân có những trải nghiệm thú vị, vượt trội mỗi ngày.


Sự ra đời của Vinhomes Grand Park nổi bật với nền tảng đô thị thông minh, cùng đại công viên ven sông 36ha, hứa hẹn đưa Quận 9 trở thành trung tâm mới của Thành phốBên cạnh quần thể công viên rộng lớn, Vinhomes Grand Park còn cung cấp tới cư dân hệ thống tiện ích độc đáo và rộng khắp phân bổ trong khu đô thị bao gồm: 150 sân thể thao như bóng đá mini, tennis, cầu lông, bóng rổ, bóng chuyền hơi…; 11 hồ bơi ngoài trời cung cấp hàng chục ngàn m2 mặt nước; hơn 60 sân chơi trẻ em cùng hàng loạt sân chơi vận động liên hoàn phân bổ khắp khu đô thị, đáp ứng nhu cầu vui chơi giải trí và rèn luyện sức khỏe lành mạnh cho mọi thành viên.

 Vinhomes Grand Park cũng sở hữu hạ tầng tiện ích dịch vụ hoàn hảo bao gồm: hệ thống giáo dục toàn diện từ mầm non đến liên cấp từ Vinschool và các trường công lập, dân lập, TTTM Vincom, khu shop, shophouse và toà nhà văn phòng 45 tầng…

 Cùng với đó, Vinhomes Grand Park sẽ được tổ chức vận hành ứng dụng theo mô hình đô thị thông minh đang rất thành công trên thế giới như Singapore, Songdo của Hàn Quốc, Fujisawa của Nhật Bản. Hệ sinh thái thông minh dựa trên 4 trục cốt lõi, gồm Smart Management (vận hành thông minh), Smart Security (an ninh thông minh), Smart Community (cộng đồng thông minh), Smart Home (căn hộ thông minh - sản phẩm thương mại cung cấp theo nhu cầu), trở thành đại đô thị tiên phong ứng dụng công nghệ trí tuệ nhân tạo (AI), Internet vạn vật (IoT) vào vận hành quản lý đầu tiên tại TP.HCM, mang lại phong cách sống thời thượng, an ninh, an toàn cao cho cư dân.

 The Rainbow - phân khu đầu tiên của dự án ra mắt vào tháng 07/2019, góp phần kiến tạo thành phố xanh, năng động, hiện đại, đẳng cấp tại TP.HCM.

----------

